# One of the best Josquin Desprez i heard in a while capella Amsterdam daniel reuss!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What a wonderful album Miserere Deus and sacred motets, to dissect first it start whit an epic deploration on death of Ockeghem follow by sacred motets and ending whit a motet of Gombert the fameous musea jovis, this release is on harmonia mundi.

excellent album


----------

